

Covert Pepper Grinder Shut Downs Electronics During Dinner Time - Illniyar
http://www.psfk.com/2015/03/dolmio-pepper-grinder-dolmio-pepper-hacker-unplug-during-dinner-time.html

======
lotsofmangos
Dolmio have zero interest in launching a wideband radio jammer mounted in a
pepper shaker. This is just nonsense from their ad agancy.

